# Tuscany Charter



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone any experience of Toscan Charters in Rosignano, Italy. I am considering chartering a boat from them and sailing around the Tuscan Archipelago and I wondered if anyone has had any experience that they can share?


----------



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

This charter has firmed up now. We are collecting a 2010 Sun Odyssey 42 about 40 minutes by Train from Pisa (Cheap flights!!!) on Sunday 5th. Our rough planned Itinerary is Elba-Capraia-S.Florent (Corsica)-Calvi-Girolata-Porto-Ajaccio-Bonifacio-S.Maria-La Maddelena (for the Snorkelling)-Porto Rotundo-return to near Elba for the evening of the 17th. Currently there are a couple of Cabins free on the Boat so if anyone would like to share this trip let me know and we can discuss the details. (Their share of the boat for 1 cabin for 2 people for 2 weeks would be £1000).
Anyone with experiences of Sailing around Corsica and the Maddalena Archipelago please share them.


----------

